# Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung



## owl-andre (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo,wollten uns evtl.dieses Prudukt zulegen
http://www.teichfolien-24.de/neuheiten-2009/oase-filtomatic-cws-12000-setbrfiltomatic-12000.html

kann mir jemand Infos liefern bzgl.Erfahrungen ect.?Vielen Dank


----------



## Olli.P (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hi Andre,

steht da nicht:

*"Neuheit 2009"* 

Wenn's den erst seit diesem Jahr gibt, wie soll man da Erfahrungswerte haben


----------



## owl-andre (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Sorry,stimmt-wir haben ja erst 2008-und da wird es natürlich noch keine Infos geben


----------



## owl-andre (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Habe seit gestern die Anlage in Betrieb-wollen wir mal das beste hoffen


----------



## Kaje (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Andre!

Halte uns auf dem laufenden, wie sich der Filter macht, denn Du bist bisher der erste den ich kenne, der diesen Filter in Betrieb hat!
Wollte mir diesen Filter ursprünglich auch zulegen, aber habe mich aufgrund des  geringen Filtervolumens und der wenigen Erfahrung anderer doch für einen Biotec 18 entschieden..

Hast Du auch den anderen Zubehörkrempel wie Oxy Tec usw., der von OASE in Verbindung mit diesem Filter angepriesen wird und den Filter entlasten soll?

Gruß


----------



## owl-andre (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*



Kaje77 schrieb:


> Hallo Andre!
> 
> Halte uns auf dem laufenden, wie sich der Filter macht, denn Du bist bisher der erste den ich kenne, der diesen Filter in Betrieb hat!
> Wollte mir diesen Filter ursprünglich auch zulegen, aber habe mich aufgrund des  geringen Filtervolumens und der wenigen Erfahrung anderer doch für einen Biotec 18 entschieden..
> ...



Klar,mache ich doch(bzgl. auf dem laufenden zuhalten)den anderen Krempel habe ich mir nicht besorgt,abwarten und Tee trinken,was passiert :smoki Bilder werde ich einstellen ......


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Mal ein paar Bilder von dem Filter

Bild1 zeigt wie wir den Filter aufgestellt/verbuddelt haben

Bild2 zeigt das Display mit der Wassertemperatur(natürlich 17C und nicht 7C,lag an dem Regenwasser was die 1 teilweise abdeckt)

Bild 3 zeigt das Innenleben,beim öffnen der Abdeckung


----------



## Kaje (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Schönes Speilzeug 

Wollte mir wie Eingans bereits erwähnt, ursprünglich auch dieses __ Filtersystem zulegen, aber bin dann doch auf einen Biotec 18 Screenmatic umgestiegen, da dieses Filtersystem erst dieses Jahr von OASE auf den Markt gebracht wurde und mir somit noch zuwenig Erfahrung anderer damit vorlagen.. 

Zum anderen verstehe ich immer noch nicht ganz, wie das kleine Ding ohne die von OASE angepriesenen Zusatzgerätschaften wie zb. den Qxy Tec usw. - Die nochmal richtig Geld kosten- bei dem geringen Filtervolumenn ausreichend Bakterienstämme bilden soll, die zum Abbau der überschüssigen Nährstoffe unbedingt erforderlich sind!?

Aber wie gesagt,ich bin gespannt auf den Erfahrungsbericht und wie die Anlage nach dem Einfahren ihre Arbeit verrichtet!

Halt mich auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Steinadler (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo,

ich werde mir das FiltoMatic 12000 Set (mit 8000er Aquamax) heute nach der Arbeit auch besorgen. Ich bin ebenfalls gespannt. Auch ich hatte den Biotec 18 im Auge. Aber mein Problem ist das "verstecken", das beim FiltoMatic einfacher ist.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## owl-andre (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

@Steinadler-wünsche dir jetzt schonmal viel Spass mit der Anlage,bei uns läuft sie jetzt ja seit 3 Tagen und sie zeigt einem gut was sie kann.OK,hatte ja vorher auch so ein Baumarkt Teil angeschlossen,daher möchte ich auch keinen Vergleich anstellen,das wäre  Halt uns aber bitte auch weiter auf dem laufenden


----------



## Kaje (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Ob eine Filteranlage gut arbeitet, wird sich wohl erst nach Wochen der Inbetriebnahme zeigen und ich bin gespannt, wie die Filterergebnisse bei Euch danach ausfallen, bei dem geringen Filtervolumen..


----------



## owl-andre (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*



Kaje77 schrieb:


> Ob eine Filteranlage gut arbeitet, wird sich wohl erst nach Wochen der Inbetriebnahme zeigen und ich bin gespannt, wie die Filterergebnisse bei Euch danach ausfallen, bei dem geringen Filtervolumen..



Ich glaube,du wiederholst dich etwas in deinen Aussagen bzgl Filtervolumen usw.--lass es uns doch erstmal ein paar Wochen testen(auch wenn ich geschrieben habe,das alles Super bei mir ist)-----gib uns mal etwas Zeit


----------



## Steinadler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo,

also ich habe mir meinen Freitag Abend zugelegt und gestern morgen installiert. Heute morgen habe ich dann den UVC-Klärer mitzugeschaltet. Ich wollte mal einen Tag warten, bis sich die Bakterien vom Biokick festsetzen konnten. Ich hoffe, es war lang genug. Ich werde demnächst mal wieder posten.

Ich denke auch, daß wir erst einmal abwarten sollten. Oase ist ja an für sich ein guter Hersteller. Und bei meinem 8000 Liter mit im Moment leider nur noch 16 Goldis (die anderen wurde von den ganzen Katzen geholt) sollte der Filter doch eigentlich langen. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## owl-andre (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Mein Tip:mach das UVC so schnell wie möglich erstmal wieder aus!


----------



## Steinadler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*



owl-andre schrieb:


> Mein Tip:mach das UVC so schnell wie möglich erstmal wieder aus!



Hallo owl-andre,

OK, ich habe das UVC wieder auf "Off" gestellt. Aber warum eigentlich? Brauchen die Bakterien länger als ca. 1 Tag? Wann meinst Du kann ich es wieder einschalten? Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Es ist mein erster Filter bisher.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## owl-andre (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Man sollte bei einer neuen Filteranlage ca.4-6 Wochen warten um das UVC anzuschalten(hatte ich hier mal als Richtwert gelesen)Mit Zugabe der Starterbakterien,gibt ja von Oase Filterstarter Biokick CWS soll das schneller gehen.


----------



## Kaje (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*



Steinadler schrieb:


> Hallo owl-andre,
> 
> OK, ich habe das UVC wieder auf "Off" gestellt. Aber warum eigentlich? Brauchen die Bakterien länger als ca. 1 Tag? Wann meinst Du kann ich es wieder einschalten? Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Es ist mein erster Filter bisher.
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael,

ich versteh Dich ehrlich gesagt nicht! Ich selber bin auch erst seit kurzem hier in diesem Forum angemeldet.. Aber ich habe mich hier einwenig in die bereits vorhandenen Beiträge, die mich interessiert haben eingelesen..

Dieses Thema wann die UV Lampe bei einer Neuinstallation der Filteranlage in Betrieb genommen werden soll, wurde hier erst ausführlich in einem anderen Thread  behandelt und Du stellst wieder diese Frage bzw. schaltest die UV Lampe bereits nach einem Tag trotzdem ein?!

Nicht für ungut..


----------



## owl-andre (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Auch Intressant,aus dem Oase Forum:

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/ext...ltomatic-reinigungsprogramm-t4235.html#p19024

Gute Frage aber:Wie lange dauert so eine Einfahrphase einer neuen Anlage-was meint ihr?


----------



## Kaje (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Sorry André , aber die Frage wielange eine Filternalage zum einlaufen braucht, ist hier schon 5.000 mal gefragt und ausreichend beantwortet worden!

Du hast doch oberhalb in diesem Thread sogar auch geschrieben, dass dies im  Normalfall 4-6 Wochen dauert und mit Zugabe von Starterbakterien auf die Hälfte beschleunigt werden kann!! Was würdest denn nun sosnt gerne hören wollen?!

Was die Diskussion im OASE Forum angeht, habe ich ja dort auch was dazugeschrieben!
Bei Filteranlage gilt die Regel zum reinigen:  "weniger ist mehr.."


----------



## owl-andre (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Kein Problem,nur ging es oben um die 4-6 Wochen wann man das UVC dazu schalten kann(sollte)was aber ja wohl nix mit den Reinigungsintervallen zutun hat


----------



## Kaje (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Die UVC wird erst dann dazu geschaltet, wenn die Filteranalge eingefahren ist und sich ausreichend Bakterienstämme in der Filteranlage gebildet haben!
Die Reinigung der Filteranlage sollte generell so selten wie nur möglich gemacht werden, sonst werden ein Großteil der im Filter befindlichen Bakterien wieder herausgespühlt! - D.h. in der Einfahrphase ist diese Reinigung generell wenn möglich überhaupt nicht vorzunehmen!

Ich selbst habe ja wie eingangs erwähnt seit ca.4 Wochen den Biotes 18 SM und musste diesen überhaupt noch nicht reinigen!
Viele meinen immer, dass wenn auf den Filterschwämmen ein Belag drauf ist, dass die Filteranlage gereinigt werden muss und das ist ein Fehler! - Solange das Wasser die Schwämme durchströmt und gefiltert werden kann, sollte man die Finger davon lassen und die Biologie in der Filteranlage in Ruhe lassen!

Die Filterhersteller würden gut daran tun, wenn Sie mit Auslieferung ihrer Anlagen eine kleine Infobroschüre über das Thema beilegen würden! - Denn dann würden einige Fragen beantwortet sein und nicht mehr soviele Fehler gemacht!


----------



## owl-andre (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

OKI-lass mal die ! weg,wir sind keine Schuljungs,sondern suchen alle hier Infos,Erfahrungen und Tipps-Danke


----------



## Kaje (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Dafür ist ja dieses Forum da!
Ich habe mir mein Wissen auch über das I-net angeeigent und einige Foren wie auch hier dazu durchstöbert und bereits vorhandene Threads mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion dazu durchgelesen und bei mir umgesetzt! 

Biologie funktioniert nicht von jetzt auf gleich und man muss dafür schon einwenig Geduld mitbringen!


----------



## Steinadler (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern mit Oase telefoniert. Dort teilte man mir mit, dass ich die UVC-Lampe (ich habe im Moment Schwebealgen im Teich) einschalten solle auch wenn ich den Filter erst seit einigen Tagen (mit Biokick CWS) laufen habe. Der Herr am Telefon meinte, dass das mit den 2-3 bzw. 4-6 Wochen einmal war. Ich weiss, dass es jetzt bestimmt wieder einige Antworten hagelt, aber vielleicht hat sich durch das Biokick CWS und dem neuen Filter (Filtomatic CWS) die Einlaufzeit ja verkürzt. Vielleicht sind da ja Rennbakterien aus Mexiko drin.  Mein Oase-Händler hat mir nämlich letzten Freitag die gleiche Auskunft gegeben. Ich habe jetzt jedenfalls mal die UVC-Lampe mit hinzugeschaltet (allerdings auf Automatik, damit der Filter es anhand der Wassertemperatur regeln kann).

Gruss

Michael


----------



## owl-andre (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hi Michael,konnte dein posting kaum glauben-daher auch mein Anruf bei Oase,dort sagte mir der Fachberater auch:4-6 Wochen Einfahrphase?Die Zeiten sind vorbei,kannst dein UVC jetzt mal anschalten(Anlage läuft bei mir jetzt seit 2,5 Wochen ohne)und jetzt mit der AU - Stellung(die Wassertemperatur regelt das schon und schaltet das dann wenn notwendig dazu)Allso ich habe volles Vertrauen in die Anlage-und bis jetzt ist alles SUPI

Die Bilder zeigen unsere "Einbuddelarbeiten" im fertigen Zustand.


----------



## Kaje (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Dann zeigt mal Bilder von Euren Teichen, die mit einer Filtomaticanlage gefiltert wurden - Im Endefekkt zählt ja das Ergebnis, wie die Anlage ihren Dienst verrichtet.. ob nun mit Spielerei,oder ohne


----------



## Steinadler (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Andre,

meine ist im Moment noch nicht eingegraben und steht offen daneben (zum Leitwesen meiner Frau ). Mir fehlt nämlich noch der Stein für darüber. Der ist bestellt und kommt hoffentlich diese Woche. Dann wollen wir erst mal schauen, wo der bessere Platz ist, da wir ja auch einige echte Steine um den Teich herum haben. Mit einem Plastikstein daneben ist das nämlich immer so eine Sache.

Lässt Du den FiltoMatic im Winter draussen und baust nur die entsprechende Technik aus wie es in der Anleitung steht oder nimmst Du den kompletten Kasten heraus. Mein Händler meinte nämlich, dass falls der Kasten draussen bleibt er abgedeckt werden muss, damit kein Wasser rein kommt und er auffriert. Deshalb habe ich mir gleich den "Stein" mit dazu gekauft.

Ich bin im Moment noch am überlegen, wie ich das DN70 Rohr in den Teich laufen lasse und einigermassen verstecke. Kannst Du mal ein Bild von Deinem posten, wie Du es gemacht hast? Ist ja doch schon ganz schön dick das Rohr.

Also mein Wasser wird von Tag zu Tag besser.  Man sieht seit gestern auch schon wieder bis zum Grund und die Fische, die unten sind. Glasklar ist es aber noch nicht, aber das habe ich nach nur ca. 1,5 Wochen auch noch nicht erwartet. Jetzt lasse ich der Anlage und dem UVC-Gerät erst mal Zeit. Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich mal ein vorher und ein aktuelles Bild posten.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## owl-andre (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Mal ein paar Bilder,nach ca.2 Wochen-leider habe ich keine Bilder vorher gemacht,wo das Baumarkt Teil noch lief.


----------



## owl-andre (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Michael,ich baue den Filter im Winter nicht aus,nur die Teile wie in der Anleitung beschrieben,man kann den Filter ja komplett abpumpen lassen,den Deckel werde ich dann gut abdecken sodas kein Wasser in den Contoller laufen kann.Das DN70 Rohr liegt bei mir auch noch immer offen,da ich noch auf meinen Bachlauf warte(siehe meine Signatur,der Link zeigt auch Bilder)


----------



## owl-andre (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Jetzt reicht es mit Bildern


----------



## Steinadler (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo,

hier mal meine Bilder zum Vergleich. Die ersten 2 Bilder sind mit den Algen bevor die FiltoMatic gekauft wurde. Der Filter läuft nun seit 13.06. Morgens. Seit 22.06. Abends läuft auch die UVC-Lampe mit dazu. Die anderen beiden Bilder stammen von heute Abend. Auf den Bildern sieht man nun schon den Grund, die Pflanzkörbe und Pumpen, die man vorher nicht sah. Ich denke, dass es noch etwas besser wird mit der Zeit. Allerdings kommt es auf den Bilder nicht so gut heraus, wie es in Wirklichkeit ist. Den Rand werde ich wohl mit einem Schlammsauger reinigen müssen.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## owl-andre (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Ich glaube nicht,das wir hier von "spielerei" sprechen-die Bilder(vor/nachher) von Steinadler zeigen doch wohl gut,wie effektiv die Anlage(nach kurzer Zeit) arbeitet.(Keine Angst:wir sind keine Oase-Vertreter o.ä.)


----------



## owl-andre (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Kleines Bilderupdate,nachdem die Anlage jetzt 1 Monat in Betrieb ist.Ergebniss:glasklares Wasser,auf den Grund schauen kein Problem und an einem schönen Sommerabend den Fischen schön entspannt beim baden zuschauen


----------



## maritim (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

hallo,

das ergebnis lässt sich doch sehen!
wie sehen die aktuellen wasserwerte bei dir aus?

bin mal gespannt wie es an deinem teich weitergeht, wenn sich die goldis stark vermehren und wenn sie täglich gefüttert werden.
bei deiner teichgröße und den16 goldis wird ein filter noch nicht gefordert.

würde mich sehr über weitere berichte von dir freuen.

habe den filter angeschaut und er schon paar interessante sachen zu bieten, die das letzte aus dem kleinen filter rausholen.
werde mir wahrscheinlich sogar eine kleine idee für meinen filter klauen.

allerdings muss ich sagen, das ich den angaben vom dem hersteller nicht traue.
den koiteich mit 7,5m³ möchte ich sehen, wo der o...filter/wasserwerte nicht in die knie geht.
ich finde *alle* hersteller sollten mit ihren angaben nicht so übertreiben!


----------



## owl-andre (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

-Wasserwerte werde ich diese Woche noch posten
-Goldies werden nicht gefüttert!
-Goldies können sich nicht vermehren-da Hilfspolizei an Sonnenbarschen da ist
-16 Goldies?Nicht mein Teich


----------



## bodo61 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Schöner Teich. Und wenn erst die Pflanzen im nächsten Jahr richtig kommen.

Aber wo sind denn da 18m³.
 Du meinst vielleicht 18m².


----------



## Kaje (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Andre!

Freut mich, dass Dein Filter anscheinend gute Dienste verrichtet! - Neben dem optischen Eindruck (klarwasser) zählen vor allem die Wasserwerte, die eigentlich ausschluß darüber geben,ob eine Filteranlage gut oder schlecht ihrer Arbeit nachgeht.

Dieser Filter ist eigentlich wenn die Teichgröße mit 18qm stimmt, fast schon zu klein gewählt, wenn noch mehr Fische in den Teich gesetzt werden sollten..

Wenn aber bisher alles paßt, umso besser!


----------



## Jepe (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo owl-andre und Steinadler,

jetzt habt ihr ja schon einen Sommer lang Erfahrungen mit eurem neuen Filtomatic gemacht.
Nachdem ich mir dieses System (Filtomatic 3000 für 1800 L) auch zulegen will würde mich natürlich brennend interessieren wie eure Erfahrungen nach 3 Monaten aussehen.
Bitte schreibt etwas dazu - und Bilder wären natürlich toll! 
Danke.

Grüße

Jepe


----------



## marja (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

das würde mich auch interessieren, nutze noch ne Biotec 10 mit Aquamax 10000. Aber ich denke wenn dann erst im nächsten Frühjahr, allerdings wären aktuelle Berichte/Erfahrungen sehr interessant.

Gruß Marja


----------



## Steinadler (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo,

also ich muß sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin mit dem Oase FiltoMatic 12000 CWS Set (inkl. 8000er Pumpe). Das Wasser ist seitdem klar. Leider viel zu klar für die Fadenalgen.  Aber naja, man kann nicht alles haben. So ist es mir jedoch lieber. Lieber fische ich ab und zu mal die Fadenalgen heraus, als grünes und trübes Wasser zu haben. Ich habe den Kauf (wenn auch etwas teuer) jedenfalls nicht bereut. Allerdings muß man am Anfang den Filter auch die Möglichkeit lassen, sich einzuspielen. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass man innerhalb von vielleicht 2 Tagen klasklares Wasser hat. Es dauert schon so etwa 1 bis 2 Wochen. Aber wie gesagt: Ich würde ihn mir sofort wieder kaufen. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder, die ich gestern um ca. 11:30 Uhr gemacht habe:


----------



## Jepe (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Steinadler,

danke für den Bericht und die Bilder.
Das Ergebnis kann sich ja sehen lassen.
Ich war ein bisschen skeptisch ob das alles so funktioniert wie angepriesen.
Filterfläche ist ja nicht besonders gross und die Einstellungen haben etwas kompliziert geklungen - da muss schon alles funktionieren damit nikchts schief geht.

Das Teil kann man also kaufen wie es aussieht.

Grüße

Jepe


----------



## Steinadler (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo,

ich muss hier noch mal posten. Wie Ihr ja wisst, bin ich mit meiner 12000CWS zufrieden. Allerdings ist mir am Samstag, als ich meine Stromkabel neu verlegte aufgefallen, dass der DN70-Auslauf leckt und zwar genau, wo man den Auslauf auf die vormontierte Auslaufschraube schraubt. Die Flachdichtung ist mit drin! Ich habe alles mögliche probiert. Ich habe Dichtungsbänder aus dem Sanitärbereich herumgewickelt und alles mögliche. Die Verschraubung ist einfach nicht richtig dicht zu bringen. Schraubt man sie normal fest ist sie nicht komplett dicht. Schraubt man sie etwas fester, hüpft sie sofort wieder um eine Umdrehung heraus und ist wieder total locker. Es leckt immer etwas Wasser, was sich natürlich bei 24/7-Betrieb dementsprechend ansammelt. Meine Magnolie daneben freut es zwar, aber ich denke, dass sie auch mit etwas weniger Wasser auskommen würde. Wir würden sie ja auch giessen, wenn sie sich bei uns meldet.  Habt Ihr auch dieses Problem, bzw. wie habt Ihr Euch geholfen. Ich dachte schon dran, die Verschraubung mit Silikon bzw. Teich-/Aquariumkleber zuzumachen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Michael,

wäre das eine Lösung für dein Problem?

Das soll man immer wieder lösen können, wird laut bed. Anleitung einfach nur drum gewickelt.... 

Ich hab das hier auch auf Halde liegen, aber noch ned gebraucht ( Gott sei dank :beeten ), so dass ich berichten könnte...............


----------



## Steinadler (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> wäre das eine Lösung für dein Problem?
> 
> ...



Hallo Oli P

Vielen Dank. Ich habe so was ähnliches auch und auch probiert. Leider hat es nicht viel gebracht. Es ist immer noch nicht ganz dicht. Ich denke das Problem ist einfach nur, dass es nur 2-3 Windungen sind und da beide Teile aus Plastik sind und auch noch eine Dichtung mit rein muss, ist es meiner Meinung nach zu wenig, um es korrekt festzuziehen.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## ebo (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Was sagt Oase zu dem Problem? 

Wenn man auch kein Fan mehr von Oase ist aber der Support zu ihren Produkten ist gut und hilfreich.
Gruss
ebo


----------



## Steinadler (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo ebo,

ich Oase-Forum habe ich gefunden, dass das Problem mit dem undichten Auslass bekannt ist und auch schon bereits behoben ist. Es soll auch einen kostenlosen Austausch geben. Leider bin ich da aber noch dran und kann leider noch nicht berichten, wie dieser abläuft und was er beinhaltet. Werde später mehr berichten, wenn ich was weis.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## shanana (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

bin seit freitag auch besitzer eines filtomatic 6000 für meinen 4000L Teich.

ich werde berichten wie er sich zeigt.

gruß

marcel


----------



## Dragon777 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Shanana,

dein Filtomatic läuft ja jetzt schon 6 Wochen. Kannst du schon erste Erfahrungen berichten?

Gruss
D


----------



## Steinadler (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*



Steinadler schrieb:


> Hallo ebo,
> 
> ich Oase-Forum habe ich gefunden, dass das Problem mit dem undichten Auslass bekannt ist und auch schon bereits behoben ist. Es soll auch einen kostenlosen Austausch geben. Leider bin ich da aber noch dran und kann leider noch nicht berichten, wie dieser abläuft und was er beinhaltet. Werde später mehr berichten, wenn ich was weis.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe mittlerweile die Repartur/Austausch bei Oase bekommen. Leider muss ich sagen, dass der Auslass genauso undicht ist, wie vorher. Oase hat einfach nur eine komplette Tüte mit den Verschraubungen geschickt, wie sie beim Kauf mit dabei sind. Demzufolge konnte nur der äußere Teil des DN70 Auslasses gewechselt werden. Ich denke jedoch, dass das Gewinde, was mit dem Filter verbunden ist (man kann ihn natürlich schon wechseln, da er nur geklippst ist) einfach nur zu kurz ist. Wenn man dieses Gewinde 2 Umdrehungen länger machen würde und den äußeren Teil auch dementsprechend ändert, denke ich, dass der Auslass auch dicht ist. Ich habe jetzt, nachdem der Auslass (natürlich mit Dichtung!) und Kleber verschraubt war einfach mit Aquariumkleber aussen noch mal komplett verklebt. Somit kann ich ihn zwar nicht mehr abmachen, aber er ist wenigstens dicht. Leider habe ich jetzt einen anderen Nachteil. Ich muß meine Magnolie jetzt selbst giessen. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Dragon777 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe meinen Filtomatic seit Freitag Abend laufen und bei mir ist alles dicht am Auslass. Vielleicht hat Oase das Problem bei neueren Serien des Filtomatic mittlerweile behoben?

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## Steinadler (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Dominik,

das ist möglich, da mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass das Problem bekannt ist. Glück für Dich und Viel Spass damit.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Dragon777 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo,

um hier auch noch kurz meine Erfahrung mit dem Filtomatic beizutragen:

Mein Teich hat 2.200 Liter, 5 Goldfische drin und war aufgrund von heftigem Eintrag der umstehenden Bäume etc. sehr trüb, grau, schlammig. Filtomatic 3.000 mit einer 4.600er Pumpe angeschlossen und jetzt, nur drei Tage später ist der Teich komplett klar bis zum Grund. Ich bin begeistert.

Bei mir ist wie gesagt auch alles dicht. Der Filter macht mir einen durchdachten Eindruck und gerade die Schmutzpumpe hat am Anfang viel geholfen, um den ganzen Schlamm direkt aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, ohne dass er im Filter verbleibt und sich nach und nach wieder löst.

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## Steinadler (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo,

ich wollte es nur noch mal klarstellen, nicht dass hier etwas falsch verstanden wird. Ich bin mit der Arbeitsweise, Wasserklarheit, Reinigung usw. der FiltoMatic 12000 CWS absolut zufrieden. Mein Wasser ist seitdem klar, dass ich bis auf den Grund sehen kann (wenn man im Moment von den Fadenalgen absieht  ). Nur der undichte Auslass hat mich etwas geärgert. Aber das habe ich ja nun auch erledigt.

Ich kann die Anlage also jederzeit weiterempfehlen.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo in die Runde,


> Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung


 war der Grund für meinen Einstieg hier ins Forum.
Seit Mitte März läuft der CWS-12000 bei mir.


> Ich bin mit der Arbeitsweise, Wasserklarheit, Reinigung usw. der FiltoMatic 12000 CWS absolut zufrieden. Mein Wasser ist seitdem klar, dass ich bis auf den Grund sehen kann (wenn man im Moment von den Fadenalgen absieht


Jooo, so isses bei mir auch,
eigentlich ist er für meinen Teich mit Fischen unterdimensioniert, aber meine Minifische sind nicht mit Goldfischen oder Koi zu vergleichen.
Ich entschied mich für den Filter
a) er lässt sich prima tarnen,  der Abdeck-Kunststein fällt zwischen meinen Granitbrocken nur bei genauem Hinsehen auf,
b) lässt er sich auch ohne technisches Verständins betreiben 
und bisher hatte ich keinerlei Aufwand mit der Wartung.

Ungeschickt finde ich nur, das alles, was ich von Oase habe, Pumpe, Skimmer wie Filter sich nur per Stecker ziehen ausschalten lässt. Da muss ich noch günstige "Fernbedienungs-Teile" im Baumarkt besorgen.
Mein Problem, den Filterauslauf für das Auge gefälliger zu gestalten, wie mit den Rohren, hätte sich bei jedem andern Filter wohl auch ergeben.

Gruss
Andrea


----------



## Steinadler (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Andrea,

Schau Dir doch mal die Oase FM Master Steckdosen mit Funkfernbedienung an. Hier gibt es verschiedene. Fast alle mit Funk. Eine davon (ich denke die FM Master 3) hat sogar einen Regulierung bei der Fernbedienung, dass Du einen Bachlauf usw. steuern kannst. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob das mit jeder Pumpe geht. Ich habe die Oase Aquamax 16000 dran hängen; bei der geht es. Der Filter sollte ja sowieso immer durchlaufen wegen der Bakterien!

Nein, keine Sorge. Ich bin kein Oase Vertreter oder bekomme da Provision. Ich bin nur von der Qualität begeistert. Ich benutze sie seit bestimmt schon 15 Jahren und auch die alten Pumpen laufen immer noch ohne Probleme. Während meine Mutter eine andere Marke als Bachlaufpumpe hat und nach jeden Winter Probleme bekommt sie zur Arbeit zu bewegen.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Michael, 
was Oase an Stromequipment hat, habe ich mir schon angeguckt.
Aber die Preise,  da haut`s mich immer um!

Nun habe ich ein Baumark-Erdspieß-Ding mit 4 Steckplätzen und drüber den Oase-Steckdosen-Deok-Stein. Diesmal Design "Sandstein" zu meinem Granit  aber das passt schon.
Und da müssten so Funksteckdosen aus dem Baumarkt eigentlich rein passen 
wenn nicht, kann ich immer noch das passenden Equipment von Oase erstehen.

Meine Oase Aquamax 10000 ist nicht dimmbar aber wie du sagst





> Der Filter sollte ja sowieso immer durchlaufen wegen der Bakterien!





> dass Du einen Bachlauf usw. steuern kannst


 hab ich leider (noch  ) nicht

Anfangs, als die Filterschwämme 1 x pro Woche dicht waren, war die Aussteckerei lästig, aber seit Mitte Mai musste ich ich nichts mehr am Filter tun..., und somit nix ausstecken 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
...die als Schwabe genauso sparsam sein kann, wie die oft zitierten Schotten


----------



## Steinadler (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Andrea,

an der FiltoMatic 12000 CWS hast Du doch einen Plastikschieber am Zulauf, den Du hochziehen kannst, wenn Du die Filterschwämme nur kurz sauber (hoch- und runterziehen) machen willst. Das sollte die Pumpe meiner Meinung nach aushalten. Es dauert ja nicht lange. Ausserdem solltest Du die Schwämme sowieso nur reinigen, wenn ein gewisser Schmutzgrad erreicht ist. Sonst machst Du die darin angesiedelten Bakterien kaputt. Ich reinige meinen Filter fast nie.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Michael

meine Aquamax 10000 fördert etwas mehr wie die empfohlenen Eco 8000, 
aber die hatte mein Haushalt schon (die sollte mal den immer noch nicht gebauten Bach bedienen)
die Schlauchverbindung zwischen Pumpenschlauch und Filterzulauf habe ich noch immer nicht mir einer Schlauchklemme gesichert
(nichts hält länger wie ein Provisorium)


> Plastikschieber am Zulauf, den Du hochziehen kannst,


jepp, 
dann platzt der Schlauch vom Filterzulauf, ich , meinen Kids 




> Ausserdem solltest Du die Schwämme sowieso nur reinigen, wenn ein gewisser Schmutzgrad erreicht ist.


das habe ich gemacht, wenn die 75% Marke überschritten wurde:
Pumpe im Teich aus, Schwämme ausgedrückt, so :smoki gewartet, Schmutzwasser abgepumpt, Pumpe wieder an,


> aber seit Mitte Mai musste ich ich nichts mehr am Filter tun


die Anzeige bleibt konstant bei knapp 25% 

by the way: da gings auch schon mal um den Filter 
da habe ich mich dann gleich auch noch als Analphabet geoutet 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
..die Bedienungsanleitungen schon manchmal einfach querliest und dann die Hälfte übersieht


----------



## rut49 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

 Andrea, 
ich ziehe auch keinen Stecker, wenn ich eine Reinigung mache.
Einfach nur den Hebel hoch- reinigen- fertig. Funktioniert 100%ig.
LG Regina


----------



## Steinadler (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*



rut49 schrieb:


> Andrea,
> ich ziehe auch keinen Stecker, wenn ich eine Reinigung mache.
> Einfach nur den Hebel hoch- reinigen- fertig. Funktioniert 100%ig.
> LG Regina



Hallo Regina,

Andrea hat aber geschrieben, dass sie im Moment nur ein Provisorium hat und ausserdem auch eine stärkere Pumpe (10000er anstatt 8000er) hat. Ich denke, in diesem Fall würde ich auch lieber den Stecker der Pumpe ziehen, bevor mir der Schlauch runterrutscht und das Grundstück unter Wasser setzt. Mir ist ganz ehrlich nämlich auch schon eine Schlauchverbindung vom Bachlauf auseinandergegangen, bevor ich sie verklebt habe. War ein schöner großer Springbrunnen damals.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## rut49 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

:sorry macht wohl die Hitze, hab´s einfach nicht gecheckt!
:cu Regina


----------



## ChristianB (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo,

da nach meiner Teicherweiterung auf 8.000 L (Teibau in Dortmund) nun bald bei mir auch die Filterfrage auftauchen wird, hätte ich gerne zu dem CWS System einige " Langzeiterfahrungen".

Also was gibt es zu berichten? 

Grüße aus Dortmund

Christian


----------



## Dragon777 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo,

ich habe zwar nur den kleineren Filtomatic seit letztem Frühjahr im Betrieb, aber ich muss sagen, dass ich super zufrieden bin. Das Wasser war bisher immer absolut klar und durch das automatische Auspumpen des Filters hatte ich bisher auch null Reinigungsaufwand. Kann ihn also empfehlen.

Gruss
D


----------



## rut49 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Christian,
 ich habe den Kauf noch nie bereut, funktioniert einwandfrei 
Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## ChristianB (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Prima, dass Ihr die richtige Wahl getroffen habt


Gruß Christian


----------



## Elfriede (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mich bisher nie für Teichfilter interessiert und bin deshalb eher zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen und habe ihn zur Gänze gelesen. Den FiltoMatic CWS, mit dem Ihr offensichtlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt, habe ich mir in einem Video angeschaut und er gefällt mir gut, denn wenn für meinen Teich überhaupt ein Filter in Frage kommt, dann müsste er so wartungsarm sein, dass ich ihn einige Monate ohne Betreueung laufen lassen könnte, weil ich den Winter nicht hier auf Paros verbringe.

Für meine Teichgröße (75 - 80 m³)  gibt es den FiltoMatic CWS leider nicht, aber vielleicht ist Euch bei der eigenen  Filterauswahl  ein ähnlich automatischer Filter aufgefallen, der auch für einen etwas größeren Teich ausgelegt ist, oder würden 2 FiltoMatic CWS 25000 + OxyTex für meinen Teich Sinn machen?  

Auf vollkommen klares Wasser kann ich leicht verzichten, eine Sichttiefe von 1,20m würde mir vollauf genügen. Wichtig wäre mir hauptsächlich eine Filterung im Winter, wenn der Teich sich selbst überlassen ist. Da es hier auf Paros keinen Frost gibt, bleibt das  Teichleben auch im Winter aktiv, wenn auch eingeschränkt.

Für eine Idee zu meinen Fragen wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich selbst verstehe von Filtern überhaupt nichts, weshalb der FiltoMatic CWS meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt hat, denn Hilfe beim Anschluss eines Filters kann ich hier auf Paros nicht erwarten.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Elfriede,
ich hab ja schon geschrieben, dass ich mit dem Filter sehr zufrieden bin.
Ich hab` ihn diese Saison lediglich 1x einer Komplettreinigung unterzogen, und danach ist die Verschmutzungsanzeige nie über 25% gestiegen. Mein Wasser würde ich als "Klar" bezeichnen, wenn ich von den Schwebealgen absehe.
Wie sich der Filter im Winter verhält ?, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, weil ich ihn komplett ausschalte, reinige und in den Winterschlaf schicke.
Wenn du meinst, dass du für deine Teichgröße 2 Filter benötigst, dann bedenke bitte die Kosten für (evtl. mal anfallende) neue Filterschwämme, neue UVC Lampe usw. Original O...e hat seinen Preis.
Vielleicht konnte ich dir etwas weiterhelfen.
LG nach Paros
Regina


----------



## Elfriede (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Danke Regina,

stimmt schon, dass für zwei Filter auch zweimal Betriebskosten anfallen. Sicher wäre ein einziger Filter, passend zu meiner Teichgröße wirtschaftlicher, aber leider habe ich bisher noch keinen gefunden, der sowohl zu meiner Teichgröße passt als  auch der gewünschten (fast) Null-Wartung entspricht und außerdem recht handlich sein soll. Zwei dieser FiltoMatic sind leichter zu verstecken bzw. zu kaschieren als die üblichen Riesendinger. Schade ist, dass man den FiltoMatic nicht in Schwerkraft betreiben kann, da ich eine Schwerkraftleitung mit Wanddurchführung bereits vor Jahren eingerichtet habe, die im Moment lediglich eine eingegrabene, leere 300l-Regentonne beschickt. 

MIt Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

